# [RELEASED and AVAILABLE!!] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)



## MNovy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello,

The English edition of the prev. released book 
*http://castlewood-music.com/ksp-scripting_1.php (&quot;KSP Scripting 1&quot;)* will be released end of Feb.

Here some information:


> KSP Scripting 1
> Understanding and Developing NI Kontakt Scripts
> Mike Novy, 1st Edition
> 
> ...


----------



## jtenney (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: [Announcement] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

Mike, who will be carrying it in the US and how much will it cost? Thanks.

later,
John


----------



## MNovy (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: [Announcement] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

Hi John,

all current books are, and all future books will be available 
at any book store world wide, e. g. Amazon.com. 

Price is approx. 49$ (360 book pages).


----------



## MNovy (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: [Announcement] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

The information text above has been changed a little bit.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: [Announcement] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

Hi Mike - interested in this - can I just check it's written in English (looking at the UK amazon site) - as the picture of the cover suggests otherwise...

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## tfishbein82 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: [Announcement] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*



Ian Livingstone @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> Hi Mike - interested in this - can I just check it's written in English (looking at the UK amazon site) - as the picture of the cover suggests otherwise...
> 
> Cheers,
> Ian


Current edition is German. The English version is scheduled for later this month.


----------



## MNovy (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: [Announcement] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*



Ian Livingstone @ Tue Feb 02 said:


> Hi Mike - interested in this - can I just check it's written in English (looking at the UK amazon site) - as the picture of the cover suggests otherwise...



Hello Ian,

The English edition is currently in release phase. 
We hope for completion the next weeks. 
I will add further details as soon as possible.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interested in this too.


----------



## shakuman (Feb 5, 2010)

Pedro Camacho @ Wed Feb 03 said:


> Very interested in this too.



+1 =o


----------



## mf (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the relation between scripts and the summary dressed woman on the cover? My girlfriend would think this book is about scripting for some other type of kontacts...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 5, 2010)

Finally. Good news to hear.


----------



## MNovy (Feb 5, 2010)

mf @ Fri Feb 05 said:


> What's the relation between scripts and the summary dressed woman on the cover? My girlfriend would think this book is about scripting for some other type of kontacts...



My books are always covered by women.
In this case it is like "easy scripting"


----------



## MNovy (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: [Announcement] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

One week before release! o=<


----------



## MNovy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: [Announcement] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

Finally the book has been released by my publisher! :o 

Honestly, this book cost me a lot of time and effort to create.
Especially the KSP Guide was amazing work. :| 

I was told that the book is listed in the upcoming days in all
book stores worldwide, as well as Amazon.com, etc.
I will leave you a note once it is available.


Till then: *Have a look at some example pages.*


----------



## dannthr (Feb 24, 2010)

Lookin' good, Mike!


----------



## MNovy (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: [RELEASED] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

International listing is running: *http://www.amazon.co.uk/KSP-Scripting-Understanding-Developing-Kontakt/dp/3839150515/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267982784&sr=8-6 (Amazon.co.uk) *

I hope that Amazon.com, etc. will follow soon.
Ordering should be possible in a couple of days.


EDIT:
The English edition is already available at *http://www.amazon.de/KSP-Scripting-Understanding-Developing-Kontakt/dp/3839150515/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1268049359&sr=8-5 (Amazon.de) *


----------



## Ranietz (Mar 7, 2010)

How useful will this book be if I have Kontakt 3.5 and not Kontakt 4? Is there much difference in the script engine between Kontakt 3.5 and 4?


----------



## Ed (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know about the book but the hot semi-naked girl on the cover makes me want it.


----------



## TuwaSni (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: [RELEASED] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

Hi - been trying to find this here in the US - not at Amazon or Barnes and Noble. Anyone know where to find this in the US?


----------



## MNovy (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: [RELEASED] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*



TuwaSni @ Thu Mar 25 said:


> Hi - been trying to find this here in the US - not at Amazon or Barnes and Noble. Anyone know where to find this in the US?



I am so sorry. :oops: 
It is delayed by the publisher, I hope the books will arrive in the upcoming days.


----------



## MNovy (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: [RELEASED] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

For those of you who can't wait, I recommend the order at *http://www.amazon.de/KSP-Scripting-Understanding-Developing-Kontakt/dp/3839150515/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books-intl-de&qid=1270029516&sr=8-5 (Amazon.de)*

But I do not know whether they switch to English language.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 9, 2010)

Mike, I'm in the UK ... where can I order the English version of this book?


----------



## MNovy (Apr 9, 2010)

bluejay @ Fri Apr 09 said:


> Mike, I'm in the UK ... where can I order the English version of this book?



Please contact Maria (the assistant of my publisher). 
There you also can order the English version. 
Here is her email: books(at)castlewood-music.com

The price is same as at Amazon.de, means 34 EUR (=approx. 30 GBP).


----------



## MNovy (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: [RELEASED] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

I have got some new infomation of my publisher:

The book details are already transmitted to Amazon.com or Amazon.co.uk 
few weeks ago. But Amazon did not updated their product lists. :( 

My publisher hopes that the update will happen soon.

You also could order the book at Amazon.de (English version for sure),
or at my publisher (see prev. post) with shipping to US via DHL is 18 EUR, to UK
9 EUR.


This situation makes me sad... :roll:


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: [RELEASED] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

I want to buy this book but avoid the US Customs jive.
The last 2 times I had products shipped from Germany they were held up in Customs and I paid an additional 150 USD for the product.
It cost 3500 USD so I am not sure if it's a percentage based fee, but the holding areas seem to get away with murder.
I also paid 125 USD for a used ProTools Access card from the German ebay.
I would really hate to buy this book and then be charged an additional 100 USD or some other bogus fee.
Isn't there a way to get this from Canada or somewhere in our Hempishere..?
It's sad how we are being coerced to buy American by levying high tariffs on imports, and all of our best products excluding Military and high tech is outsourced.
Please hook a Brotha' Up....I am anxious to read this.
Congrats also....I have money but it must be pryed from my hands these days.
When I pull out a dollar bill George Washington squints as he hasn't seen the sun in months....
Ankyu...


----------



## polypx (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: [RELEASED] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

@ chimuelo

Man, I feel you on this. In Canada I have the same problem, every time I order something from the US I get nailed by customs. It wouldn't feel so unfair if I was ordering stuff that I COULD possibly buy in Canada, but usually I'm ordering from the US because it's something I CANNOT buy here. I have no choice, and they penalize me for importing. 

The customs people are nazis. I hate them.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: [RELEASED] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

Actually you can get around the Mounties sticking you with a holding fee as long as you have an email address and a phone and address.
I was shipping DSP cards that I sold and learned the hard way.
Naturally they wont' tell you this.
Use a UPS store and fill out a customs declaration and provide all of the above.
Make sure to tell your shipper to follow this and provide the info next time.
I know they hit you for 60 skins the low life schmucks.....


----------



## MNovy (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: [RELEASED] New Book: KSP Scripting 1 (English edition)*

Finally available at *http://www.amazon.co.uk/KSP-Scripting-Understanding-Developing-Kontakt/dp/3839150515/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1271673439&sr=8-1 (Amazon.co.uk:)*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/KSP-Scripting-Understanding-Developing-Kontakt/dp/3839150515/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1271673439&sr=8-1 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/KSP-Scripting-U ... 439&amp;sr=8-1)

I hope they update their product info page, too.
Amazon seems to be veeeeeeeeeeery slow in updating their lists in some cases.
That's never happened to me before (even not with Composer's Approach 1).

Amazon.com should follow in the upcoming days.


----------



## MNovy (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello!

After unusual delays I am proud to inform you, that KSP Scripting 1 has
also been dispatched in the States. o-[][]-o 
:D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D 
See the following links. PLease note that the books can be ordered at 
any book store by the ISBN id.


*KSP 1 @ Amazon.com*
*KSP 1 @ Amazon.co.uk*
*KSP 1 @ Amazon.fr*
*KSP 1 (GER) @ Amazon.de*
*KSP 1 (EN) @ Amazon.de*

Happy scripting!


----------



## MNovy (May 3, 2010)

also avalable in Canada:

*KSP 1 @ Amazon.ca*


----------

